# Advice RE: having a panel painted (and blended).



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

I hope this is the correct section for this question.

I have a replacement bonnet to go on my car, it is currently in the wrong colour so I will need to get it painted to match my car, all the places I have spoken to have said they would blend the paint into the wings to make sure the colour matches. I am concerned that having the paint blended into the wings will cause problems later on when machine polishing due to the wings having paint on top of the clear coat (presumably with an additional clear coat on top again).

Is this something I should be worried about or is it going to be fine?

If it is best to just get the bonnet painted without being blended into the wings then do you have any recommendations in the Bristol area who would be able to do that? I would really like the new paint to be a perfect match.

Thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

cossiecol said:


> Moved to correct section


Thanks, looking again I have no idea how I missed this 'paint' section! Sorry about that!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

No worries :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

If the sprayer knows whet they are doing it'll be fine. A mate had a brick thrown at his brand-new Mondeo and it landed on the bonnet. Ford repaired it without spraying the whole panel and I swear you'd never-ever know... My M5 is in for paint now, this will involve blending and I'm not at all worried.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Some colors are hard to match so they usually blend into panels the bigger the blend the less noticable it is he cant blend just 2 inch he might do half a wing on each side its normal though i believe some can try and match it but none would pit time and effort on this since the solution is simpler. Flake (metallic) is a pain in the ***! Cause the flake if sprayed incorrectly and none continuesly might end up having a different shade of color even of base is identical, in less words if he is a professional go rest and check only after before you take it home you can ask him to add a layer of clear for the wings in case you might wanna wetsand them. Good luck


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't worry about it, I'm sure they know what they're doing.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes it needs blending , if its a nice job you should be happy 

the only thing to mention is as its a blend panel , dont expect them to repair every last stone chip or blemish as there will only be colour along the top edge 

id suggest you call in some local shops and ask to look at thier work , also look how the cars inside are treated , do they have boxes and car parts stacked on the roof , doors /windows open etc , if theyre being treated the way you would treat a car then carry on


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

It will need blending. 

After my wife pranged her car the bumper and right wing needed replacing and painting. Now my wife's car is a 3 coat pearl white, so you can imagine that I was expecting it to be buggered up even though I went through the dealer to get it done. 

Anyway, they blended the bonnet, front left wing, drivers door and even the A pillars. Brilliant job too, you'd never notice!


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, so machine polishing a wing which is half blended won't look weird?

It is a metallic grey colour from 1990 (205 GTI) so I hope to find someone who can do a decent job!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the wing will have a new coat of clear all over it , should polish fine if they use decent products


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Goliath said:


> Thanks for all the advice, so machine polishing a wing which is half blended won't look weird?
> 
> It is a metallic grey colour from 1990 (205 GTI) so I hope to find someone who can do a decent job!


Whereabouts are you? maybe someone could recommend somewhere? We used Autodoc in Norwich last year and their work was excellent, you'd never see the blend, plus the staff were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> the wing will have a new coat of clear all over it , should polish fine if they use decent products


Which is probably better for machine polishing than before as there would be more clear coat to polish.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

MB-BTurbo said:


> Which is probably better for machine polishing than before as there would be more clear coat to polish.



Not true I'm afraid ......

If you go through any layer of clear coat it will show an edge 
A burn through from new to old clear coat (even without new paint sandwiched between the two) will still show.


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

goat said:


> Whereabouts are you? maybe someone could recommend somewhere? We used Autodoc in Norwich last year and their work was excellent, you'd never see the blend, plus the staff were very friendly and helpful.


Bristol


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Not true I'm afraid ......
> 
> If you go through any layer of clear coat it will show an edge
> A burn through from new to old clear coat (even without new paint sandwiched between the two) will still show.


Sorry, that makes sense...ignore me.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

SJ Curtis do fantastic work in Bristol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

squiggs said:


> Not true I'm afraid ......
> 
> If you go through any layer of clear coat it will show an edge
> A burn through from new to old clear coat (even without new paint sandwiched between the two) will still show.


having said that it will (should) have a decent build thats better than when the car was new

dont worry overly about polishing , be concerned that they will do an A1 job with all the prep , all trims carefully removed and not masked , be clear that its your pride and joy and not some old banger that needs a quick lash up


----------

